# Hamelyn and Bremen (new pics)



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

They are my lovely rats, Hamelyn and Bremen. They both are male and they are 1 year and 3 months old. In Spain, where we live, there isn't special varieties like dumbo or rex or special colours. But I think my boys are really cute :wink: 

Hamleyn, black hooded:



















Bremen, agouti:



















I hope you like the pictures!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

That last pic is sooo cute! He looks like a lil' squish. What's he munchin' on?


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

I'm glad you like it. He's eating a rodent's donut and he and the plush rat are gossiping, hehe. This pic won a contest in the Spanish forum 

By the way, what does squish mean?


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

lol When they say squish, they are usually referring to adult male rat, because compared to girls they tend to be kind of squishy.  Very cute picture.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*



Raksha said:


> By the way, what does squish mean?


Just a nice, big "squishy" lookin' buck. Meant is as the highest compliment only, promise.


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

It's true, he is a very big male, about 600 gr. He's my big plush, I love him. He comes to me when I say his name and kiss my fingers. He's really a good boy.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

Very gorgeous rats, and wonderful pictures!!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

Awww so cute!!

I love the little box in the first picture. What does it say?

PS, do your rats speak Spanish?? 

How do you say "treat" in Spanish, to let them know you're giving them food?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

wow! you take amazing pictures!
VERY cute rats! 
love the names too.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

Handsome boys!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

They certainly are cute boys! I love the last photo, the fake rat almost looks like he wants the strawberry that Bremen is eating! 

ps. Cual parte de Espana? Estaba tres y medio meses es Toledo, possiblemente la experiencia mejor de mi vida. Tambien he visitado Cuenca, Segovia, Sevilla (and had such a good time there I named a rat after the city!), Cordoba, Granada, Valencia, y claro Madrid y Barcelona. Voy regresar el proximo Junio a Oviedo y Bilbao, tengo mucho exitacion a ver lo parte norte del pais.


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*



CeilingofStars said:


> Awww so cute!!
> 
> I love the little box in the first picture. What does it say?
> 
> ...


My "little" boys say thank you for the compliments  

The box in the first picture says "Minas ratunil", after "Minas Tirith" (Lord of the Rings). Ratunil is ... something like rattenly or ratty... in spanish :roll: . It is a nest-box for birds with a big hole.

Yes, my rats speak spanish, but they are learning english with me. At least , they gnaw my books 

In spanish we say "premio" or "chuche". But when I call my rats I whistle and they came. Then I give them a treat or their food. You can see it in at this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=levf7AxUdoU


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*



CaptainFlow said:


> They certainly are cute boys! I love the last photo, the fake rat almost looks like he wants the strawberry that Bremen is eating!
> 
> ps. Cual parte de Espana? Estaba tres y medio meses es Toledo, possiblemente la experiencia mejor de mi vida. Tambien he visitado Cuenca, Segovia, Sevilla (and had such a good time there I named a rat after the city!), Cordoba, Granada, Valencia, y claro Madrid y Barcelona. Voy regresar el proximo Junio a Oviedo y Bilbao, tengo mucho exitacion a ver lo parte norte del pais.


Yo vivo en Madrid. El Norte de EspaÃ±a es lo mÃ¡s bonito, si te ha gustado nuestro paÃ­s, el Norte te encantarÃ¡


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

I saw a video of those 2 cute boys on youtube, i think.
Spain doesn't need dumbo or rex..you have a very beautiful agouti, what more can anyone wish for?

I love the names. Hamelyn is a band, right?

I have the same Plush Rat btw


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

OMG how adorable!! I love how quickly they come! When I say my rats' names, they kind of look at me, and then walk away, haha.

Chewing on books...always a good way to learn! ^_^


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

that last pic is soo funny!! and cute and adorable!!! lol


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*



CeilingofStars said:


> Chewing on books...always a good way to learn! ^_^


that's how i do it 

lol 



they're so cute <3 i love the last pic


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

I watched the video of you scritching your two boys to the toy story music. So cute! What cuddlers. My two boys live in cage that looks much like yours. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

Thank you!!! I have a lot of videos about my rats and hamsters at you tube 

Yes, I made my rat's cage because I could not find a cage that I really like. I used a wardrobe that I bought in Ikea. I have seen the cages that you can buy in United States or Canada (Ferret nation, for example) and they are wonderful!! There isnÂ´t Ferret Nation cages in Spain. You can only buy Jenny or Freddy or others ferret cages but I don't like them because they have small doors. 
I'm going to upload pics of my cage to the "rat homes" subforum :wink:


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

You have two very good looking boys. It's so cute they come to a whistle! 
Only Albert comes when I call him.
I'm jealous! How well behaved they are!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

Your rats are adorable! Aren't you worried they will chew through the wood at some point?


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

I have my rats since April, 2007, so they have chewed a lot of things in my home, chairs, spreads, etc. But it doesnÂ´t metter, I knew that it was going to pass when I decided to have rats. In any case, they aren't very destructives, only a little.


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Hamelyn y Bremen*

Here you are some pics of my babies, from some days ago, when a friends of mine come home to meet my pets. I hope you like it 




























I'm not a fat boy!..


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pics  you have two lovely boys


----------

